# From my window



## Deucemoi (Sep 16, 2017)

many a time I have seen these



first snow this year 2017 looking west towards the mountains


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2017)

Pretty pictures / Snow already? where are you...?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 16, 2017)

Very nice!

Early snow should help the areas experiencing fires.


----------

